# Body by SO



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I've always been in reasonable shape, but the past 10 months, I have really noticed a lot of changes in myself, and so has my SO  When we first met, I looked alright, but nothing to write home about, then over the past couple of months, she started mentioning how good I looked. I now have six pack abs, great arms, defined legs...I have a desk job where I sit all day, I have a four hour round trip commute, again, where I sit. The only exercise I get is the fifteen minutes of walking to and from my desk, and lots of sex, most of the time pretty hard because she likes it that way  Has anyone else noticed a very obvious and significant change in theselves, or their SO from the sex you have?



If this is deemed in bad taste, I will gladly take it down...

ETA: There ya go Jellybeans  No more validation


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ha! That's cute. 

I don't think I have a better body due to more sex, but I definitely like to keep in good shape, because if I'm not I don't enjoy the sex experience as much.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hysterical bonding really tightened my body up, cause I had stopped working out mostly and ended up regaining muscle. That was like 2-3 times a day sex for a few weeks.

New Girlfriend has kept me tight as well. It's not as frequent because of our schedules but our sessions last longer and are much more physically demanding for both of us.

I call it, "Sexercise."


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

No hairy chest?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't imagine your abs are from sex. You do some exercising right? Sitting at a desk all day and commuting 4 hours round trip (craaazy) is not going to give you a 6-pack.

Good for you for taking care of yourself though. Not bad, if I must say. 

I personally am one of those people who believe in taking care of the body and consider it a big deal.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha! That's cute.
> 
> I don't think I have a better body due to more sex, but I definitely like to keep in good shape, because if I'm not I don't enjoy the sex experience as much.


I hear ya. I don't enjoy anything as much it seems w/o exercise: I sleep better, feel better, mentally and physically and there is NO better stress reducer than some good work outs.

This thread and the pic is kind of a "LOOK AT ME I am HOT" validation thread.  Yes, I just called you out. Lol.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

You done and got served by Jellybeans


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

_I call a spade a spade, it just is what it is - _Jay-Z.

Hee.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's nice and shows you obviously put a lot of effort into it.

It's good to be healthy but I have the urge to tell you to go eat a burger and drink a milkshake...


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

better yet, cake batter ice cream with gummy bears


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I can't imagine your abs are from sex. You do some exercising right? Sitting at a desk all day and commuting 4 hours round trip (craaazy) is not going to give you a 6-pack.
> 
> Good for you for taking care of yourself though. Not bad, if I must say.
> 
> I personally am one of those people who believe in taking care of the body and consider it a big deal.


Just pulled the pic...Ya happy now? 

Seriously, I have gone over my typical days and weeks, and aside from normal day to day activities like mowing the lawn, cooking dinner and things like that, I really do not have any exercise beyond sex. Don't go to the gym, don't workout at home. I do eat reasonably well, but really don't pay much attention to what I do eat, as I have fast food most days for lunch.

ETA: I'm 5'7" and have been pegged at between 140 ad 150 since high school. I am 40 now. I eat close to 3000 calories a day.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> better yet, cake batter ice cream with gummy bears


I do have ice cream every day. Usually right right after sex, before bed


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> better yet, cake batter ice cream with gummy bears


Yummy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Damn I want to see the pic 

When my marriage was sexless I definitely didn't care about how I looked. Now that we have sex quite a bit I'm working out more...mainly because I am naked more!

Oh and 4 hour round trip commute? Yikes!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

FemBot said:


> Damn I want to see the pic
> 
> When my marriage was sexless I definitely didn't care about how I looked. Now that we have sex quite a bit I'm working out more...mainly because I am naked more!
> 
> Oh and 4 hour round trip commute? Yikes!


This is interesting, I have the opposite scenario. When I was sexless, my body was in better shape. I was running all the time then. Now that I am having sex all the time, I'm overall happier in my life and I have been gaining weight. I dont want to spend the time running when I could be spending time with my H. And it often centers around eating Im sorry to say.

I mentioned this to my H but he is like shallow Hal, he doesnt see it?!? 

I have the same commute, 2 hours each way and have a desk job where I sit all day. If I had more motivation I would walk the 1.25 miles to the subway instead of taking the bus. Which I used to do but got too lazy. 

Damn, I have to motivate myself again......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Good point, Lori. When I was single, my friends and I used to talk about how we had to stay skinny, "just in case".

(just in case we ended up getting naked in front of someone new) 

Whereas we'd then talk about how once we got a new boyfriend and a few months go by and everything is happy (and you know, new boyfriend means lots of dates which means extra drinking and food), suddenly we would find ourselves chubby! 

Then you work the next 6 months to get skinny again.

.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My SO and I both put on significant "happy pounds" in the first year of our relationship. I'm getting my weight back under control; she's kinda working at it. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Good point, Lori. When I was single, my friends and I used to talk about how we had to stay skinny, "just in case".
> 
> (just in case we ended up getting naked in front of someone new)
> 
> ...



Yes, that is exactly what I am talking about. Now I am getting the mind set that I want to look really HOT for him. I can totally do it but need some motivation.... Help Me!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The only person who can have the real motivation is you, Lori.
So set a goal and start.

I have never exercised/watched what I eat to look "fit" for other people. I do it for myself because it makes me feel good, mentally and physically.

Setting goals is a good way to begin.

Sam I see you pulled your pic down lol.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lori...try this blog post (of mine)...

I Married a Sex God: 15. Would You Do You?

It isn't probably going to "help you"...but maybe it will, who knows.


.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> The only person who can have the real motivation is you, Lori.
> So set a goal and start.
> 
> I have never exercised/watched what I eat to look "fit" for other people. I do it for myself because it makes me feel good, mentally and physically.
> ...


Yes, yes I did 

I have never worked out or anything like that for any one else either. The only time I ever really did at all was when I was a competitive swimmer, but that was years ago.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> The only person who can have the real motivation is you, Lori.
> So set a goal and start.
> 
> I have never exercised/watched what I eat to look "fit" for other people. I do it for myself because it makes me feel good, mentally and physically.
> ...


I would be doing it for myself as well as I am not happy with the weight I put on but I dont think there is anything wrong with wanting to look awesome for my husband ;-)


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I would be doing it for myself as well as I am not happy with the weight I put on but *I dont think there is anything wrong with wanting to look awesome for my husband ;-*)


No there's not, nor is there anything wrong for wanting to look awesome for your wife


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Lori...try this blog post (of mine)...
> 
> I Married a Sex God: 15. Would You Do You?
> 
> ...


Yes, I read it already. Thanks


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

So Lori....would you do you?

.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> So Lori....would you do you?
> 
> .



Hell yea!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, baby!

.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I am talking about. Now I am getting the mind set that I want to look really HOT for him. I can totally do it but need some motivation.... Help Me!!


Exact same scenario here.... I want to look really HOT for my SO... Let's do it together, LoriC


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Exact same scenario here.... I want to look really HOT for my SO... Let's do it together, LoriC


You got a deal Red! When do we start, lol!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I hope you ladies do start getting all sexy for your SOs. 

Start with small goals first, get your body moving and work your way up. Once you meet one goal, have a new one and so on and so on!

I'd love to be your personal trainer at TAM gym if we had one!!!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Well I hope you ladies do start getting all sexy for your SOs.
> 
> Start with small goals first, get your body moving and work your way up. Once you meet one goal, have a new one and so on and so on!
> 
> I'd love to be your personal trainer at TAM gym if we had one!!!


Ok JB, you need to start a thread. "Jellybeans PT sessions" We could post everyday, you can tell us what to do based on our daily schedules. Come on JB, what do you say?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hee hee. That does sound fun! In my past life I was a yoga and cardio guru! 

I'm gonna have your husband salivating over you in no time! (Not that they don't already) but they are going to about to get drop-kicked with some serious SEXY WIFE vibes!


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't do me...but I'm also not into big hairy guys either.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I wouldn't do myself, but I'd totally do my SO while she was doing herself


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Wow LoriC such a different perspective! I felt depressed in my sexless marriage and comforted myself with food all the time. I figured no one was going to see me naked anyway. Before my wedding I lost a ton of weight and the sex didn't change so my weight went back up....slowly taking it off again . Sometimes I feel angry with H because I feel like it's his fault I was depressed and gained weight but I try not to dwell....


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

LoriC said:


> You got a deal Red! When do we start, lol!


I'll send you a PM so we don't end up threadjacking this one. I'm going to the Y tomorrow morning to do a step class. Will you have the chance to exercise tomorrow?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> I'll send you a PM so we don't end up threadjacking this one. I'm going to the Y tomorrow morning to do a step class. Will you have the chance to exercise tomorrow?


If you want to take it to PM to keep it more personal, that's fine, but don't worry about a threadjack...just ask Jellybeans..this was only a 'look at how hot I am' thread  Seriously, I find this to be an interesting turn, so I'd be more than happy if the discussion kept going 

ETA: Make sure you have your yoga pants on when you see your hubby. Bless who ever invented the yoga pant/thong combo. When ever my STBW wears hers...daaaauuuuum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> I'll send you a PM so we don't end up threadjacking this one. I'm going to the Y tomorrow morning to do a step class. Will you have the chance to exercise tomorrow?


I am going to a baby shower tomorrow at noon. Sunday I'm free all day and definitely plan to. The weather is supposed to be great!


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> If you want to take it to PM to keep it more personal, that's fine, but don't worry about a threadjack...just ask Jellybeans..this was only a 'look at how hot I am' thread  Seriously, I find this to be an interesting turn, so I'd be more than happy if the discussion kept going
> 
> ETA: Make sure you have your yoga pants on when you see your hubby. Bless who ever invented the yoga pant/thong combo. When ever my STBW wears hers...daaaauuuuum!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok then  Do we start with smaller goals? I have to lose 85 lbs total and that amount seems daunting... Should I divide it into portions, let's say 25-20-20-20? 3 months for each portion? How about you, Lori?
Off to the Y for my step class now...


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Ok then  Do we start with smaller goals? I have to lose 85 lbs total and that amount seems daunting... Should I divide it into portions, let's say 25-20-20-20? 3 months for each portion? How about you, Lori?
> Off to the Y for my step class now...


I would like to lose 30 lbs. I think starting with small goals is smart. I will start with 5. Have fun at step class.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I would like to lose 30 lbs. I think starting with small goals is smart. I will start with 5. Have fun at step class.


So how did the step class go? My STBW is not really interested in losing weight, just toning her belly. I'm very glad she hasn't getton too self conscious about it because I think she is hot as hell, and can't imagine doing her with the lights off.

I do have concerns that on some level she may be comparing herself to my ex wife, and partners before her, but if she is, she hasn't really vocalized it much. My ex wife is a yoga instructor, 5'3" 105, you know the type. Past partners were for the most part model types. 

The thing that amazes me about my STBW is that she has two kids, and neither wrecked her body. Not a stretch mark on her, and her boobs are absolutely perfectly perky. I hit the jackpot  She is 37, 5'5", 130 and not right in line with what I have been with in the past, but the attraction, desire and lust I have for her is off the charts, like nothing I have ever felt before. The sexual, emotional, and mental chemistry we have is just mind blowing.

I know time and age will change her physically, but to be honest, I am looking forward to seeing how her beauty changes as we grow old together.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> So how did the step class go?


It was hot and sweaty.... A/C not working well at the Y at this moment, so by the end of class we all looked like wet t-shirt contestants.... I was able to do 30 minutes with one riser and 30 minutes without any risers. Hoping I can work it up to 2 risers eventually. I am taking 'before' pics today and saving them to compare on September 1st.
Also, thinking about finding a Bollywood class. My dream for years, I am now just tired of the mindset 'I'll do it after I lose weight' I think I need to do it now...


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> She is 37, 5'5", 130 and not right in line with what I have been with in the past, but the attraction, desire and lust I have for her is off the charts, like nothing I have ever felt before.


Are you kidding me? I'd kill to be 130 lbs! She sounds fabulous and perfect for you! BTW, you said you were 41? The picture you posted seems to be of a much younger man, in his 20's....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> It was hot and sweaty.... A/C not working well at the Y at this moment, so by the end of class we all looked like wet t-shirt contestants.... I was able to do 30 minutes with one riser and 30 minutes without any risers. Hoping I can work it up to 2 risers eventually. I am taking 'before' pics today and saving them to compare on September 1st.
> Also, thinking about finding a Bollywood class. My dream for years,* I am now just tired of the mindset 'I'll do it after I lose weight' I think I need to do it now*...


Good! And yes you do! It'll help keep the motivation up.

Since my STBX has been pointing out the changes in my body, it has made me feel some motivation to push it even further and start working out, building more mass, and generally pushing myself to look even more like the soap opera guys she like to ogle. When I swam competitively and worked out along with the swimming, I was more fit than I ever have been since. I hit about 160 and did have one of those rock hard defined bodies, so I know I can do it again.

When I suggested that I start working out, she really balked at the idea, and as we talked about it more, some of her insecurities came out. Until me, she's never been with anyone who she feels is better in bed than she is, and she's never been with anyone who has a better body than she does. She was afraid that if I got too much better in the body department, I might start looking elsewhere. All I want is to be someone she drools over. Don't care about anyone else.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'd kill to be 130 lbs! She sounds fabulous and perfect for you! BTW, you said you were 41? The picture you posted seems to be of a much younger man, in his 20's....


I'll be 41 in about three weeks, and that pic was taken less than a week ago.

And yes, she is fabulous! And a red head! I have always had a huge thing for red heads, but never had one until her, and now that I got her, I'm never letting her go


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

Huh. Well, I can't brag about my body...so I'll brag about my commute.  I don't know how all of you tolerate those long commutes. I get annoyed when an accident causes my usual 15 minute drive home to double to 30 minutes. My husband has a 30-45 minute commute and I'm already telling him to find something closer. 

I am a redhead though, so I've got that going for me (since red hair is fashionable now). I've lost about 25 pounds this year. Ideally would like to lose another 30 which would get me close to college weight, but I've seriously plateaued lately. I feel pretty good at this weight even though I'm still chubby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ginger-snap said:


> Huh. Well, I can't brag about my body...so I'll brag about my commute.  I don't know how all of you tolerate those long commutes. I get annoyed when an accident causes my usual 15 minute drive home to double to 30 minutes. My husband has a 30-45 minute commute and I'm already telling him to find something closer.
> 
> I am a redhead though, so I've got that going for me (since red hair is fashionable now). I've lost about 25 pounds this year. Ideally would like to lose another 30 which would get me close to college weight, but I've seriously plateaued lately. I feel pretty good at this weight even though I'm still chubby.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Weight loss will plateau. It's usually after 3 months or so. Back off for a month, don't quit, but just back off on the intensity allow your body to recover and get acclimated to the current "set weight" level. Then use 3 months to try to get the other 30 lbs off. 

Also instead of weight number, go by how you look in the mirror.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

One of the things I discovered since meeting my STBW is that my ex wife really did a lot of damage to my body image. During the seperation and divorce, I never really had any issues with it because while I was dating, I hadn't met someone with that spark enough for me to care. Once I met my STBW I found myself caring a lot.

It took a while for me to be comfortable being naked in front of her, and even now, I would not say I am totally comfortable with it. She has inadvertantly contributed to it because when she sees a hot guy on TV, or so and so is going to be in a movie, or on facebook, or song comes on with someone hot in the band, she doesn't really have a filter and lets it be known that the guy is hot. I don't have a problem with that per se because I know there are beautiful people every where, but she does seem to have a filter when it comes to me. She has no issues telling me how hot I am in the bedroom, but is far more reserved outside of it. For instance, I'll be outside mowing without my shirt on, and three hours later after we made love, she'll tell me how she was staring at me the whole time I was mowing. That's nice, but it would have been freking awesome if she had yelled out the window how freakin hot she thought I was right at the time, or when I came inside, she would have told me to go back out so she could watch some more. Yes, I know she finds me incredibly attractive. She wants to have sex with me multiple times a day, but sometimes it's just nice to hear that unfiltered lust that has nothing to do with sex.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ginger-snap said:


> Huh. Well, I can't brag about my body...so I'll brag about my commute.  I don't know how all of you tolerate those long commutes. I get annoyed when an accident causes my usual 15 minute drive home to double to 30 minutes. My husband has a 30-45 minute commute and I'm already telling him to find something closer.
> 
> *I am a redhead though, so I've got that going for me (since red hair is fashionable now). *I've lost about 25 pounds this year. Ideally would like to lose another 30 which would get me close to college weight, but I've seriously plateaued lately. I feel pretty good at this weight even though I'm still chubby.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wondered from your user name  I liked red heads way before it was fashionable, and not really a big fan of the bottle red...carpet matching the drapes...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> One of the things I discovered since meeting my STBW is that my ex wife really did a lot of damage to my body image. During the seperation and divorce, I never really had any issues with it because while I was dating, I hadn't met someone with that spark enough for me to care. Once I met my STBW I found myself caring a lot.
> 
> It took a while for me to be comfortable being naked in front of her, and even now, I would not say I am totally comfortable with it. She has inadvertantly contributed to it because when she sees a hot guy on TV, or so and so is going to be in a movie, or on facebook, or song comes on with someone hot in the band, she doesn't really have a filter and lets it be known that the guy is hot. I don't have a problem with that per se because I know there are beautiful people every where, but she does seem to have a filter when it comes to me. She has no issues telling me how hot I am in the bedroom, but is far more reserved outside of it. For instance, I'll be outside mowing without my shirt on, and three hours later after we made love, she'll tell me how she was staring at me the whole time I was mowing. That's nice, but it would have been freking awesome if she had yelled out the window how freakin hot she thought I was right at the time, or when I came inside, she would have told me to go back out so she could watch some more. Yes, I know she finds me incredibly attractive. She wants to have sex with me multiple times a day, but sometimes it's just nice to hear that unfiltered lust that has nothing to do with sex.


This is kind of the reason my goals are overkill on the physique. My goals exceed that of most celebrities, entertainers and atheletes.

It's not that I think I need this level of physique to keep my woman interested. It's just I think it's a nice option to have for her to look on the TV and know she has better at home. I know they are going to have interest in others and think their attractive, I didn't want them thinking their missing out if I could control it.

I also know it's not necessary if someone is with you for the correct fundamental reasons, I just accept the hotness factor is a great benefit to give your SO even if they really do like you for who you are.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> And yes, she is fabulous! And a red head! I have always had a huge thing for red heads


I love a man who loves redheads  Red2


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I wondered from your user name  I liked red heads way before it was fashionable, and not really a big fan of the bottle red...carpet matching the drapes...


Hey....watch it!!!! We can't all be perfect, now, can we?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> This is kind of the reason my goals are overkill on the physique. My goals exceed that of most celebrities, entertainers and atheletes.
> 
> *It's not that I think I need this level of physique to keep my woman interested. It's just I think it's a nice option to have for her to look on the TV and know she has better at home. I know they are going to have interest in others and think their attractive, I didn't want them thinking their missing out if I could control it.*
> I also know it's not necessary if someone is with you for the correct fundamental reasons, I just accept the hotness factor is a great benefit to give your SO even if they really do like you for who you are.


YES! That is totally it! The thing is for me is that I know how I feel about her, and I have never felt like I am missing out, and I do feel like I have better at home when ever I see a beautiful, hot, sexy woman. Objectively, I have been with women who are universally considered extremely attractive, very high sex rank, but I have never felt the level of raw lust and attraction that I feel for my STBW. I just have a hard time wrapping my mind around the fact that she feels the same way about me.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> Hey....watch it!!!! We can't all be perfect, now, can we?


Here is the inner geek coming out in me, but the first thing that popped into my head when I first saw your user name was Star Wars and the attack on the first Death Star...Red Two standing by...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> YES! That is totally it! The thing is for me is that I know how I feel about her, and I have never felt like I am missing out, and I do feel like I have better at home when ever I see a beautiful, hot, sexy woman. Objectively, I have been with women who are universally considered extremely attractive, very high sex rank, but I have never felt the level of raw lust and attraction that I feel for my STBW. I just have a hard time wrapping my mind around the fact that she feels the same way about me.


Yeah, we have to accept that we are all someone's type. Even in your worst days. So if she really feels this way, you need to accept it and be happy. I know that uncertainty and doubt in your mind won't allow you to believe.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Yeah, we have to accept that we are all someone's type. Even in your worst days. So if she really feels this way, you need to accept it and be happy. I know that uncertainty and doubt in your mind won't allow you to believe.


That's the thing, before my ex wife did her number on me, I had no problems KNOWING and BELIEVING that they knew they had the best at home. It's just getting back to that point...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> That's the thing, before my ex wife did her number on me, I had no problems KNOWING and BELIEVING that they knew they had the best at home. It's just getting back to that point...


You will and so will I. With all the information provided to us through these situations, we should be able to exceed what we were able to achieve in our past. It's not all financial, there are so many different facets to it.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Weight loss will plateau. It's usually after 3 months or so. Back off for a month, don't quit, but just back off on the intensity allow your body to recover and get acclimated to the current "set weight" level. Then use 3 months to try to get the other 30 lbs off.
> 
> Also instead of weight number, go by how you look in the mirror.


Yeah, I'm not worried about it yet. It's too hot outside now to do anything other than swim, which is what I've been doing lately. Once I can get back to hiking, I think that will help kick-start things again. But, it has to be under 100 for me to do that (preferably around 75). I blame part of my weight number on the "girls"! First place I gain and last place I lose.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

ginger-snap said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about it yet. It's too hot outside now to do anything other than swim, which is what I've been doing lately. Once I can get back to hiking, I think that will help kick-start things again. But, it has to be under 100 for me to do that (preferably around 75). I blame part of my weight number on the "girls"! First place I gain and last place I lose.


Even in the desert you can do things before the sun goes up or after it goes down. You can maintain or improve your fitness goal with simple walking. Don't underrate it, it works and is very low stress.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Seriously women, completely objectify your man from time to time. If you see him doing something, and think he looks sexy, blurt it out right then and there. Don't hold it in. Help him KNOW that you've got the best at home. Don't think that just because you have sex with him, that it makes him feel that way. Unfiltered lust outside of the bedroom can work wonders.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sam, great advice. I also think men should do that for their ladies. Women love to be told how nice they look  (Doesn't everyone, really)?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Sam, great advice. I also think men should do that for their ladies. Women love to be told how nice they look  (Doesn't everyone, really)?


Yes they should! Men seem to get that drilled into their heads that they need to do it for their ladies, but women don't seem to have gotten the same lesson and don't realize men like and want the same thing


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Yes they should! Men seem to get that drilled into their heads that they need to do it for their ladies, but women don't seem to have gotten the same lesson and don't realize men like and want the same thing


You are so right....whenever I tell my SO how sexy he looks naked or how much I love the boxer briefs he is wearing that day, he has a total look of surprise because no previous partners ever told him any compliments.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha! That's cute.
> 
> I don't think I have a better body due to more sex, but I definitely like to keep in good shape, because if I'm not I don't enjoy the sex experience as much.


Sex.... Even the physical movements of sex without actual penetration, would work the abs, the obliques, the hip flexors and the stabilizing muscles in the shoulders and arms for a guy.

When you move the pelvis with deliberation, it will strengthen the region and it does burn calories, a descent amount actually...


----------

